# Desktop enviroment



## TimmyK (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello, I am thinking of installing DesktopBSD (very close to FreeBSD but with a few extras), but by default it comes with the KDE desktop environment. I am much more comfortable with GNOME; is there any way of changing this after installation?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 11, 2011)

A forum member here made GhostBSD -> http://ghostbsd.org/


----------



## hrsetrdr (Jul 11, 2011)

TimmyK said:
			
		

> Hello, I am thinking of installing DesktopBSD (very close to FreeBSD but with a few extras), but by default it comes with the KDE desktop environment. I am much more comfortable with GNOME; is there any way of changing this after installation?



+1 for GhostBSD, I'm running it beautifully on an Intel i7 920 + X58 chipset.


----------



## TimmyK (Jul 11, 2011)

Is GhostBSD pretty much the same as DesktopBSD aside from desktop environment then?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 11, 2011)

PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, GhostBSD they are all the same FreeBSD under the hood


----------



## hrsetrdr (Jul 12, 2011)

GhostBSD offers Gnome by default; I've used DesktopBSD and PC-BSD in the past, but I must say that I favor GhostBSD of the three.


----------



## TimmyK (Aug 1, 2011)

OK, thank you, I am running GhostBSD now as a virtual machine. It's pretty good.


----------

